# I Have Very Mixed Feelings about "Smart" Watches



## panzerr

Over the past few years I've seen more and more smart watches on the wrists of my patients and I can't help but have mixed feelings about them. I can't deny the sheer utility if not outright need to have a smart watch for athletes of all levels as well as the weekend warrior and perhaps even for the sedentary average Joe. Having access to masses of biometric data collected 24/7 for days, weeks and months on end can certainly help the individual and would be invaluable for epidemiological studies. However, we already live in a world where everything is fighting for our attention and we more and more are not truly present in the now. What is this doing to our lives? Our interpersonal relationships? Our mental health and overall satisfaction with life? At gatherings with friends and family look around and you will see that it seems as if people may appear to be present, but are really waiting for that next notification to come across their smart phone and now, their smart watch which is even more intrusive since it cannot be as easily ignored. What do you think?


----------



## utzelu

The level of notifications can be tuned up or down based on the need and the moment. For instance, when in vacation, you wouldn’t need to be notified about the upcoming meeting at work so you can disable the calendar notifications.
It may be that in the beginning most people would use the default settings but after a while they would figure it out what they need from the smart watch.


----------



## Carl.1

The dummy of the modern age.


----------



## Aidy

I’ve no time for them and will probably never own one but my wife wanted one for Christmas so I got her one and she loves it, doesn’t even answer the phone anymore. I do however see more and more of them and acknowledge that they’re probably a good thing but I have to stay loyal to my little peaceful mechanical buddies.


----------



## panzerr

Carl.1 said:


> The dummy of the modern age.


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Carl.1

panzerr said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


Yes.

People are very much getting in to using them to the point that they seem unable to function without for any period of time. How often are you out with people who are constantly checking notifications? It is not a necessity of life, people though are making it so and rationalising it as such. We do not need to be in touch immediately as is being suggested through these devices. When you are working contact is important and can make a job run smoother. Yet, how many out there are extending this in to their daily lives? it is not needed but the self important out there believe it is so. Perhaps people are seeking meaning by being constantly in contact and contactable instantly.
I moved from England to France and the differing attitude to these devices is interesting. Where in England it is now seen as acceptable to constantly using your devices when in social company it is frowned on here as you are in social company so any use is generally discreet and people will either put them away or leave the room to use them.
Yes, the dummy for the modern age, now that the watch with notifications is available the ability to be rude in company is so much easier, just glance down every time you get a notification to let those whom you are with know they are boring you!

I do not dismiss their use. I dismiss those who use them without regard.


----------



## panzerr

Carl.1 said:


> Perhaps people are seeking meaning by being constantly in contact and contactable instantly.


My thoughts as well.

I also can't help but equate the behavior to one of Pavlov's dogs. Stimulus-Response-Stimulus-Response.



> I moved from England to France and the differing attitude to these devices is interesting. Where in England it is now seen as acceptable to constantly using your devices when in social company it is frowned on here as you are in social company so any use is generally discreet and people will either put them away or leave the room to use them.
> Yes, the dummy for the modern age, now that the watch with notifications is available the ability to be rude in company is so much easier, just glance down every time you get a notification to let those whom you are with know they are boring you!


Perhaps it's past time for social norms to catch up.


----------



## Carl.1

panzerr said:


> My thoughts as well.
> 
> I also can't help but equate the behavior to one of Pavlov's dogs. Stimulus-Response-Stimulus-Response.
> 
> Perhaps it's past time for social norms to catch up.


To catch up in what respect? Accept the behaviour or educate those doing it? My social norm is that it is unacceptable.


----------



## utzelu

The inappropriate use of any distracting devices is a symptom of the lack of education and not a blame of the device itself. Anyone can tune out notifications when attending a social event/meeting. The fact that many do not is an education issue.


----------



## Carl.1

utzelu said:


> The inappropriate use of any distracting devices is a symptom of the lack of education and not a blame of the device itself. Anyone can tune out notifications when attending a social event/meeting. The fact that many do not is an education issue.


Everything is education, is education with a big stick acceptable?


----------



## panzerr

Carl.1 said:


> To catch up in what respect? Accept the behaviour or educate those doing it? My social norm is that it is unacceptable.


Creating a new norm that it is unacceptable to play on a device, whether it be a smart watch or a less intrusive smart phone, while in a social setting. Instead of glancing down and engaging with a smart watch or phone while speaking with someone perhaps we should be excusing ourselves to a quiet area and doing our business to better separate the now with the demands of the device.


----------



## utzelu

Carl.1 said:


> Everything is education, is education with a big stick acceptable?


The thread title implies there is an issue with wearing smart watches when the actual issue is the education.


----------



## panzerr

utzelu said:


> The inappropriate use of any distracting devices is a symptom of the lack of education and not a blame of the device itself. Anyone can tune out notifications when attending a social event/meeting. The fact that many do not is an education issue.


An education issue in what sense?


----------



## utzelu

panzerr said:


> Creating a new norm that it is unacceptable to play on a device, whether it be a smart watch or a less intrusive smart phone, while in a social setting. Instead of glancing down and engaging with a smart watch or phone while speaking with someone perhaps we should be excusing ourselves to a quiet area and doing our business to better separate the now with the demands of the device.


As someone else mentioned before, this norm exists in some parts of the world. Especially in countries where the respect and consideration for others is taught from a young age in family and school.


----------



## Coldtail88

panzerr said:


> Over the past few years I've seen more and more smart watches on the wrists of my patients and I can't help but have mixed feelings about them. I can't deny the sheer utility if not outright need to have a smart watch for athletes of all levels as well as the weekend warrior and perhaps even for the sedentary average Joe. Having access to masses of biometric data collected 24/7 for days, weeks and months on end can certainly help the individual and would be invaluable for epidemiological studies. However, we already live in a world where everything is fighting for our attention and we more and more are not truly present in the now. What is this doing to our lives? Our interpersonal relationships? Our mental health and overall satisfaction with life? At gatherings with friends and family look around and you will see that it seems as if people may appear to be present, but are really waiting for that next notification to come across their smart phone and now, their smart watch which is even more intrusive since it cannot be as easily ignored. What do you think?


I got rid of mine for this reason. I was just too connected to my work and other "things" that kept me occupied.

I also don't like anything that tells you calories burned. This just would let me know "hey, I can now eat that piece of "insert sugary food here"". I actually gained weight when I got my first calorie tracking device.


----------



## BarracksSi

Carl.1 said:


> We do not need to be in touch immediately as is being suggested through these devices. When you are working contact is important and can make a job run smoother. Yet, how many out there are extending this in to their daily lives? it is not needed but the self important out there believe it is so. Perhaps people are seeking meaning by being constantly in contact and contactable instantly.
> ...
> just glance down every time you get a notification to let those whom you are with know they are boring you!
> 
> I do not dismiss their use. I dismiss those who use them without regard.


(preface: I'm not defending my smartwatch use as much as acknowledging that it's difficult to detach from being always-connected)

Depends on the job expectations, of course. At my old job, I was expected to be reachable at any time, so I had my phone on my person all the time. I started realizing that it was getting in the way when shopping with my wife -- I'd be one of those guys absentmindedly following her around while dinking around on my phone.

Some time after getting my AW, I decided to put my phone in _her_ purse while we shopped. My job could still reach me, (and the first day I tried this, it did, with a group text message) but, because the AW does so much _less_ than a smartphone, I was far less tempted to distract myself. It was great, honestly, and it became routine to offload my phone into her purse when we went out.

At my current job, work is generally only during regular hours (so I no longer get called at 2 AM to go pick up a drunk subordinate... true story!), and I often telework from home. I also don't _need_ my phone nearby since almost all correspondence is done via email and corporate chat. But, I know that I could end up farting around and playing Candy Crush when I'm supposed to be googling for software bug fixes. Now the phone stays in another room -- right now, it's upstairs in the bedroom -- and, if someone calls, I can talk with them through my AW.

These days, unless I need my phone for GPS or other on-the-go tasks, I just leave it at home and wear my AW. The AW has largely taken the role once covered by my old flip phone as a basic communication device. No, it can't post a pic of your dinner to Instagram or do video chat, but I think that's why it's better in social situations.


----------



## Carl.1

Interesting that your work requires you to be contactable at any time and if the AW makes this easier then it is a good thing.

What gets me though is that expectation from employers (if not employers as such but your work relies on being contactable as you are self employed i understand the need as we all need to pay bills) that you are and should be at their beck and call immediately.

Contact is totally acceptable but not like this.

I was issued a mobile and told my role now required me to be contactable 24/7. After a discussion, oddly enough where not one word i said sunk in, i only carried it whilst working. A bit of friction but work should never be that controlling and i worry that future generations will suffer more intrusive control as technology advances further.

As i say though if you are self employed the rules do change as contact or missed contact can mean loss of work.


----------



## BarracksSi

Carl.1 said:


> Interesting that your work requires you to be contactable at any time and if the AW makes this easier then it is a good thing.
> 
> What gets me though is that expectation from employers (if not employers as such but your work relies on being contactable as you are self employed i understand the need as we all need to pay bills) that you are and should be at their beck and call immediately.
> 
> Contact is totally acceptable but not like this.
> 
> I was issued a mobile and told my role now required me to be contactable 24/7. After a discussion, oddly enough where not one word i said sunk in, i only carried it whilst working. A bit of friction but work should never be that controlling and i worry that future generations will suffer more intrusive control as technology advances further.
> 
> As i say though if you are self employed the rules do change as contact or missed contact can mean loss of work.


Yeah, it's kinda six of one, half-dozen of the other.

My earlier job would have schedule changes at the last minute (got a call the eve of a four-day weekend to say that we were all going to NYC in three hours; some of the guys were six beers deep into their weekend already) and odd hours in general. In my current job, I'm going to call tech support about a broken app (as soon as I'm done with this post... uh...); and maybe a couple times a week, I get a call from another recruiter. Outside of regular hours, our organization's culture doesn't normally require reaching someone in my specific role, although the database & server guys can get called up at zero-dark-thirty.


----------



## wgarbo

I have Samsung Gear S2 you can try, just pay for postage and a modest security deposit. Yes, it's dated, but you'd get the idea for the cost of postage.

Why my opinion? I thought it would be cool to have various watch faces, plus the ability to sync with my phone. But at the end of the day, it just felt a bit trite, and overkill. 

My offer is serious: it's just sitting on my shelf.

Best,
Bill


----------



## DriveTooFast

*I Have Very Mixed Feelings about "Smart" Watches*

They're something we'll laugh about in a couple of decades, in my opinion.

Autonomy really is something a watch has to be based onto, at least for me. I can't bother charging my watch every 12 hours, it is like having a car that needs to be refueled every 2 or 3 miles. I personally couldn't bother, even if it was a Ferrari F40, and i'm a huge Ferrari fan.
Let alone the fact its screen is basically turned off 80% of the time.
Also I have my phone to do all the things a smart watch could do.

Let alone the fact I couldn't care less about social media notifications.

Last but not least, a classic, proper watch is a timeless accessory that can't be replaced.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

DriveTooFast said:


> They're something we'll laugh about in a couple of decades, in my opinion.
> 
> Autonomy really is something a watch has to be based onto, at least for me. I can't bother charging my watch every 12 hours, it is like having a car that needs to be refueled every 2 or 3 miles. I personally couldn't bother, even if it was a Ferrari F40, and i'm a huge Ferrari fan.
> Let alone the fact its screen is basically turned off 80% of the time.
> Also I have my phone to do all the things a smart watch could do.
> 
> Last but not least, a classic, proper watch is a timeless accessory that can't be replaced.


You sound too much like a WIS. If watches have any future beyond the WIS crowd, it is in smart watches. A whole generation has grown up with more to come with an incessant need for information and distraction, and a smart watch provides that instantaneously on your wrist while also doubling as a status symbol and piece of jewelry. They could care less about autonomy and charging considering their other "watch" is their phone. I don't like smart watches, but they will continue to marginalize the already shrinking watch market undoubtedly.


----------



## panzerr

*Re: I Have Very Mixed Feelings about "Smart" Watches*



DriveTooFast said:


> They're something we'll laugh about in a couple of decades, in my opinion.


That's something I haven't considered.



> a classic, proper watch is a timeless accessory that can't be replaced.


Damn right.


----------



## DriveTooFast

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You sound too much like a WIS. If watches have any future beyond the WIS crowd, it is in smart watches. A whole generation has grown up with more to come with an incessant need for information and distraction, and a smart watch provides that instantaneously on your wrist while also doubling as a status symbol and piece of jewelry. They could care less about autonomy and charging considering their other "watch" is their phone. I don't like smart watches, but they will continue to marginalize the already shrinking watch market undoubtedly.


I don't consider myself a WIS, I'm just a very pragmatic and practical person.

But i get you, smart watches are indeed a big thing for the non-enthusiast community. A lot of people also just see it as a fancy accessory and they really became "trendy", at least for people who care about this kind of stuff.

I don't see them as a threat to the standard watch market tho. They're indeed something new but I can't see them replacing actual watches, instead I can see them disappearing in a few years for the reasons I explained.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

DriveTooFast said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound too much like a WIS. If watches have any future beyond the WIS crowd, it is in smart watches. A whole generation has grown up with more to come with an incessant need for information and distraction, and a smart watch provides that instantaneously on your wrist while also doubling as a status symbol and piece of jewelry. They could care less about autonomy and charging considering their other "watch" is their phone. I don't like smart watches, but they will continue to marginalize the already shrinking watch market undoubtedly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself a WIS, I'm just a very pragmatic and practical person.
> 
> But i get you, smart watches are indeed a big thing for the non-enthusiast community. A lot of people also just see it as a fancy accessory and they really became "trendy", at least for people who care about this kind of stuff.
> 
> I don't see them as a threat to the standard watch market tho. They're indeed something new but I can't see them replacing actual watches, instead I can see them disappearing in a few years for the reasons I explained.
Click to expand...

True, I do not think they will necessarily disappear, but I do feel they will be pushed more and more into a niche/luxury market. High end luxury will be fine, because they have been positioning themselves that way for years, but I think low end will struggle.


----------



## NerdThing

A lot of negative comments here, which is a shame. Reminiscent of One Foot in the Grave in some respects.

I have a smart watch which I wear and love. There is a lot more to them then just counting calories, which suggests many posters here haven't explored beyond the basic functions.

My pebble has the ability to connect with Google maps and give me directions. Helpful in my last job where I was navigating around greater London by tube and foot, searching for specific address. No need to carry a map or even my phone, as a quick glance at my wrist tells me to turn left in 300 yards, along Hugh Street (Not a typo!). I don't look like a tourist in the more challenging areas either.

Also, I can search for Pokemon (for the children) without digging my phone out; I can find Geocaches; play mini dungeon; check the weather; record my golf stroke etc etc.

Given the chance and used properly it is essential. For those of you upset with people looking at phones (but not newspapers or books, I bet!) it's just a quick glance at a watch. Very acceptable.




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord

panzerr said:


> Over the past few years I've seen more and more smart watches on the wrists of my patients and I can't help but have mixed feelings about them. I can't deny the sheer utility if not outright need to have a smart watch for athletes of all levels as well as the weekend warrior and perhaps even for the sedentary average Joe. Having access to masses of biometric data collected 24/7 for days, weeks and months on end can certainly help the individual and would be invaluable for epidemiological studies. However, we already live in a world where everything is fighting for our attention and we more and more are not truly present in the now. What is this doing to our lives? Our interpersonal relationships? Our mental health and overall satisfaction with life? At gatherings with friends and family look around and you will see that it seems as if people may appear to be present, but are really waiting for that next notification to come across their smart phone and now, their smart watch which is even more intrusive since it cannot be as easily ignored. What do you think?


I believe you're perhaps over-thinking things a little with regards to this subject and it's influence on modern life and behavior.

Now if you, and your fine fellow citizens, gave this much considered thought to ridding the world of the fat, useless, lying slob in the White House currently masquerading as the President of the United States ...then that, surely would be a finer use of such fine intellect!

GL


----------



## utzelu

GoodLord said:


> I believe you're perhaps over-thinking things a little with regards to this subject and it's influence on modern life and behavior.
> 
> Now if you, and your fine fellow citizens, gave this much considered thought to ridding the world of the fat, useless, lying slob in the White House currently masquerading as the President of the United States ...then that, surely would be a finer use of such fine intellect!
> 
> GL


Such an appropriate conclusion to this topic! This has been debated over and over on this forum and I am not sure there is anything more to add.


----------



## Carl.1

NerdThing said:


> A lot of negative comments here, which is a shame. Reminiscent of One Foot in the Grave in some respects.
> 
> I have a smart watch which I wear and love. There is a lot more to them then just counting calories, which suggests many posters here haven't explored beyond the basic functions.
> 
> My pebble has the ability to connect with Google maps and give me directions. Helpful in my last job where I was navigating around greater London by tube and foot, searching for specific address. No need to carry a map or even my phone, as a quick glance at my wrist tells me to turn left in 300 yards, along Hugh Street (Not a typo!). I don't look like a tourist in the more challenging areas either.
> 
> Also, I can search for Pokemon (for the children) without digging my phone out; I can find Geocaches; play mini dungeon; check the weather; record my golf stroke etc etc.
> 
> Given the chance and used properly it is essential. For those of you upset with people looking at phones (but not newspapers or books, I bet!) it's just a quick glance at a watch. Very acceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Interesting that you view other opinions as negative. They are not, people have differing needs and views. It is great that for you these watches fill an essential need. For others they do not and are clearly not essential but fill points from being a curio watch through handy for stuff to very useful for work. Each of us to our own opinion. It is interesting to see how people view them and their place in our lives, or not.
Not negative just different.


----------



## kanye_mouse

Interesting to see a perspective from someone who sounds like they're in healthcare ("my patients"). What's interesting is these devices are sold as beneficial to physical health, but we don't talk enough about their potential impact on mental health (is that increased connection really good?). Personally, I wear my Apple Watch to the gym then swap it out for a mechanical for the rest of the day.


----------



## NerdThing

Carl.1 said:


> Interesting that you view other opinions as negative..


Yeah, but they are negative, however you want to put a spin on it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

So a differing opinion is negative? No, it is different there is no spin.


----------



## NerdThing

Carl.1 said:


> So a differing opinion is negative? No, it is different there is no spin.


But they're not just different are they? They are not positive comments. Not even neutral comments. They are, quite clearly, negative. It's not hard to understand.

They might be different to mine. Good. It's what makes the world go round. They might be right, they might be wrong. I make no comment on that. The fact is they are negative, plain and simple. Only you seem to have a problem with that...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

No, no problem. Just a differing view point that is all. Relax, it is all watches.


----------



## Shogun506

I think that the resistance against the smart watch is about the same as the resistance against the digital watch. One can argue against them all they want and pick faults here and there that may or may not exist but the fact is, as time goes on these faults will become smaller and smaller until there really is no advantage to a non-smart watch over a smart one. Most of the population is already moving away from wearing watches in general. There are lots of watches right now that are regular watches with smart watch features such as notifications and step counting and I think smart-watches whether full or hybrid will only become more popular in the future.


----------



## panzerr

Shogun506 said:


> I think that the resistance against the smart watch is about the same as the resistance against the digital watch.


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## cinealta

panzerr said:


> Over the past few years I've seen more and more smart watches on the wrists of my patients and I can't help but have mixed feelings about them. I can't deny the sheer utility if not outright need to have a smart watch for athletes of all levels as well as the weekend warrior and perhaps even for the sedentary average Joe. Having access to masses of biometric data collected 24/7 for days, weeks and months on end can certainly help the individual and would be invaluable for epidemiological studies. However, we already live in a world where everything is fighting for our attention and we more and more are not truly present in the now. What is this doing to our lives? Our interpersonal relationships? Our mental health and overall satisfaction with life? At gatherings with friends and family look around and you will see that it seems as if people may appear to be present, but are really waiting for that next notification to come across their smart phone and now, their smart watch which is even more intrusive since it cannot be as easily ignored. What do you think?


I agree with you. I think they can be socially demoralizing. At the dinner table no on speaks to each other rather constantly reviewing text messages and notifications. Although I applaud the "Fitbit" craze for inspiring normally sedentary people to walk it can become obsessive. I know a friend who went out at midnight just to get more steps in when someone else in their group had more steps for the day.

I think there is a very special niche for athletes, especially triathletes wanting to tracks swim laps etc but for most folks constant biometric data is useless. I see a disturbing trend with the "EKG" function. It can only lead to unnecessary further testing. Like if a doctor were to go "fishing" for ailments by doing full-body cat scans on a regular basis. Potentially more harm than good.

Also, is a "smart watch" truly a watch? Or is it a wearable computer?


----------



## kramer5150

I have both smartwatches and traditional watches in my collection that I rotate in and out. I can comfortably go back and forth. My smartwatches are only Android type, I don't have experience with Apple watches. I like them because I have them set up to vibrate-buzz my wrist when I get text messages and voice calls. My son is autistic, suicidal and on anti-depression meds so I am on 24/5 life alert for him with the school administrators and teachers. I prefer not to miss calls or text messages, so I pair my smartwatches with my phone and they serve as additional notifiers. There have been cases where my phone was on vibrate and I miss a text/call... thats where the wrist wearable form/function kicks in since I can feel the buzz more easily on my arm.

None of my traditional watches can fill this role.

That being said I am not totally addicted to cellular connectivity. I actually get sick of it. I go camping and backpacking 1-2 weekends / month as a boy scout volunteer and I find it refreshing and MUCH more rewarding being off-grid, off-cellular and plugged into the real world with real people. I'm feeling kind of cooped up right now as I type this.... honestly. I'm going to log off and go on a post-rain day hike this afternoon, just to set my brain at ease. FWIW (this being a watch forum) I plan on taking my fossil gen 4 explorist so I can count steps.... shrug.

Overall though as a collector its all about having choices... Choice is good.


----------



## Chrono9

In the future we will get lazier, without having to think and make decisions. AI will do all our thinking for us, smart watch will become an essential device along with other to connect our worlds. Mech is already a thing of the past.


----------



## Skyjuice

One of my mate has diabetes. He wears a smart watch that is able to link to his sensor to tell him about his sugar level, rather pricking and test his blood every few hours. I imagine this has really improve his quality of life.


----------



## dan.05

My wife has a smart watch. 

I get told that I play with my watches too much (mostly autos and winders when I am getting them working and set to time) yet I watch her changing screens, talking to it and changing tones etc. how many steps? 


I hate them with a passion. 


My wife told me today “I’m one of them now arnt I, now that I have this?”.

Yes you are dear, yes you are..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carl.1

Skyjuice said:


> One of my mate has diabetes. He wears a smart watch that is able to link to his sensor to tell him about his sugar level, rather pricking and test his blood every few hours. I imagine this has really improve his quality of life.


 I know if i was diabetic and needed to keep checking my blood i would get one of these in a heartbeat and sell all my other watches...yes, i would have to enter the modern age and get a mobile phone as well.


----------



## paulhotte

panzerr said:


> Over the past few years I've seen more and more smart watches on the wrists of my patients and I can't help but have mixed feelings about them. I can't deny the sheer utility if not outright need to have a smart watch for athletes of all levels as well as the weekend warrior and perhaps even for the sedentary average Joe. Having access to masses of biometric data collected 24/7 for days, weeks and months on end can certainly help the individual and would be invaluable for epidemiological studies. However, we already live in a world where everything is fighting for our attention and we more and more are not truly present in the now. What is this doing to our lives? Our interpersonal relationships? Our mental health and overall satisfaction with life? At gatherings with friends and family look around and you will see that it seems as if people may appear to be present, but are really waiting for that next notification to come across their smart phone and now, their smart watch which is even more intrusive since it cannot be as easily ignored. What do you think?


I understand you but you won't say the improvement in technology isn't a welcomed development...


----------



## c185445

He probably wouldn't say that of course, it's a great addition. You see them all the time here. Not with the prevalence some mentioned in these threads (some said 8 out of 10 people with a watch wear a smartwatch), but they are easily spotted anyway. But out of the acquaintances I know who have them (in my town, TV journalists, friends, family, etc.) I noticed with joy they seem to use them alternatively with analog watches too. 

I think standard watches will keep on luring people while Smartphones keep on growing. It's not just the intrincancy of mechanicals which seems to lure people, but the "jewelry thing" analog watches provide even when they are quartz. Room for all styles...

What is good is that a lot of those that did not wear anything on their wrists are wearing something now thanks to smartwatches... The standard industry must take that as an opportunity.


----------



## kramer5150

Agree... like it or not this is a growing market segment, at least here in the US. (source: https://www.androidcentral.com/wear-os-accounts-less-12-us-smartwatch-market ).

"...the smartwatch market is currently growing. According to an analysis from research firm NPD, dollar sales of smartwatches in the U.S. increased by a massive 51% in November 2018 compared to November 2017 - resulting in total sales of $5 billion. As for unit sales, those saw an even larger 61% increase."

"...While Apple is the clear market leader, the new Smartwatch Total Market Report reveals that the top three brands (Apple, Samsung, and Fitbit) made up 88 percent of smartwatch unit sales during the timeframe. However, traditional watch manufacturers, like Fossil, and fitness-focused brands, like Garmin, are working to grow their share of the market, as they continue to expand into the smartwatch category."

"...As for the remaining 12%, that's being shared by Google's Wear OS watches and smaller brands like Garmin."

My thoughts on it...
This growth is occurring despite the immaturity of the technology. In other words, consumers are investing despite the shortcomings and design flaws/limitations of the devices. Most notably: Price, battery capacity, overall power efficiency, durability, reliability, forced obsolescence...etc. $5 Billion in sales is nothing to sneeze at. Apple never publishes their product specific earnings numbers but its probably pretty impressive. If the iExecutives would accept an Apple watch OS that merges in with the Android and Windoze world... they would totally obliterate the market (IMHO).

Pebble launched production 2013, and overnight created an entire new type of watch industry. So this market has grown into a $5 Billion industry in just 5 years of existence... despite the flaws in technology.

It is what it is, I guess. Like it or not, its succeeding well enough to endure whatever threat traditional horology brings to the table. Ironically the smartwatches biggest flaw is also its biggest sustained revenue generator at the same time... forced obsolescence.


----------



## nomking77

I'm not really a fan of Smart watches.


----------



## nyamoci

Not a big fan of the smart watch segment. But I do love my Garmin for the GPS. So much better than lugging my phone around. In the same vein my LTE Samsung is a nice piece of mind that I always have a phone on my other wrist when I'm out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RPF

There are a thousand ways to use a smart watch, but only one for a regular watch.

It can collect data, but also receive data. That is the gamechanger. 

In another 5 years when WatchOS reaches v10, the product will be mature. And it will be a given convenience for many.


----------



## Anhi

depend on you, mostly, new generation~~~ we cant hold it back


----------



## Tarek307

I'm more into the vintage watches with patina so the smart watch did not suit me, after a couple of months i sold it and bought a heuer monaco gulf, yes not used with patina but had a vintage feel to it


----------



## Katakuri17

I work in the hospital setting and love the usefulness of them at work, but when I'm out and about I feel much more comfortable with a quartz/mechanical on my wrist. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Tarek307

They are definitely very useful and great for emergencies, i'll give them that


----------



## slickman

For me, I find it extremely useful during work as I never have to pull my phone out to take a quick glance at the messages. On the weekend, its a traditional watch for me.


----------

